

Electronics hack: guy solves infinite resistor puzzle by actually building one. - pkrumins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1YrANSmOGY

======
timanglade
Direct link to the interesting part for those who already know about the
puzzle: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1YrANSmOGY#t=03m20s>

------
JshWright
Not only did he built something that approximated an infinite grid of
resistors, he also found a way to approximate an infinite rise in the
inflection of his voice....

------
tocomment
It's weird I can't find a wikipedia article about this puzzle. I want to
understand it. Any advice?

------
ryandvm
I love this. The guy is like the Steve Irwin of electronic engineering.

~~~
pkrumins
I watched nearly all the vids. He's amazingly enthusiastic.

------
th0ma5
see <http://xkcd.com/356/>

~~~
pkrumins
Randall once explained in a talk at Google how he got obsessed with this
puzzle to a degree that he saw these patterns of infinite grids on toilet
tiles. ;)

